# Microclimate b1 dimming thermostat or habistat dimming



## Nitram156 (Sep 19, 2009)

whats the difference and whys the microclimates cheaper?

any help would be great 

cheers,
Nath


----------



## cordylidae (Nov 2, 2008)

theres not a major difference tbh if you have the money got for the habistat it has a longer warranty 5 year i think microcliamte is 1 yeari think ravin reptile had them in a $43(pound sign dont work 4 sum reason)


----------



## seb1991 (Jul 12, 2009)

alright nath 
dude go for the habistat if u can! in my opinion there alot better than microclimate :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## supakimmy13 (Oct 22, 2009)

got both the microclimate one and the habistat n by far the habistat one is easier to use, the microclimate one has the tiniest of adjusters for the temp also like above the habistat has 5 yr warranty where as microclimate is 1 yr. x


----------



## Nitram156 (Sep 19, 2009)

okay cheers :2thumb:

Habistat it is.


----------

